# The Mandalorian: Darum finden Fans Baby Yoda nicht mehr s??



## Darkmoon76 (19. November 2020)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *The Mandalorian: Darum finden Fans Baby Yoda nicht mehr süß* gefragt.


						Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: *The Mandalorian: Darum finden Fans Baby Yoda nicht mehr süß*


----------



## Kristian (19. November 2020)

Genozid? Echt jetzt? Und was ist das Verspeisen von Kaviar? Massenvernichtung?


----------



## Matthias Dammes (19. November 2020)

Kristian schrieb:


> Genozid? Echt jetzt? Und was ist das Verspeisen von Kaviar? Massenvernichtung?



Da der Stör auch vom Aussterben bedroht ist, ist es zumindest mehr als Bedenklich.

Im Fall von Mandalorian kommt aber eben noch erschwerend hinzu, dass es sich um eine intelligente Spezies handelt und extra darauf hingewiesen wurde, dass diese Eier die letzten ihrer Art sind.
Vor diesem Hintergrund fand ich die Darstellung des Kindes als nimmersatten Eierverspeiser auch etwas befremdlich.


----------



## Batze (19. November 2020)

Ich musste da auch erstmal ein bissel schlucken.


----------



## Bullwey-M (19. November 2020)

Kristian schrieb:


> Genozid? Echt jetzt? Und was ist das Verspeisen von Kaviar? Massenvernichtung?



Ich glaube einige haben vergessen in welchem Zusammenhang dieses Wort wirklich steht...unglaublich.


----------



## CpointSpoint (19. November 2020)

Kein Genozid! Passt besser auf, Leute!
Die Eier waren noch gar nicht befruchtet. Ist also so, als würde man ein paar Kocheier zum Frühstück essen.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 1149322 (19. November 2020)

gelöschter Beitrag


----------



## Vordack (20. November 2020)

MatthiasDammes schrieb:


> Da der Stör auch vom Aussterben bedroht ist, ist es zumindest mehr als Bedenklich.
> 
> Im Fall von Mandalorian kommt aber eben noch erschwerend hinzu, dass es sich um eine intelligente Spezies handelt und extra darauf hingewiesen wurde, dass diese Eier die letzten ihrer Art sind.
> Vor diesem Hintergrund fand ich die Darstellung des Kindes als nimmersatten Eierverspeiser auch etwas befremdlich.



Baby Yoda = Gefrässig
Baby Yoda = Baby oder?

Können Babys anhand ihrer Taten vor Gericht verurteilt werden?

Warum nicht?

Das ganze ist sowas von... Internet 

Seit Henriette Huhn weiß ich auch daß Hühner intelligent sind


----------



## Borni84 (20. November 2020)

MatthiasDammes schrieb:


> Da der Stör auch vom Aussterben bedroht ist, ist es zumindest mehr als Bedenklich.
> 
> Im Fall von Mandalorian kommt aber eben noch erschwerend hinzu, dass es sich um eine intelligente Spezies handelt und extra darauf hingewiesen wurde, dass diese Eier die letzten ihrer Art sind.
> Vor diesem Hintergrund fand ich die Darstellung des Kindes als nimmersatten Eierverspeiser auch etwas befremdlich.



Ich finde deine Wahrnehmung der Welt auch befremdlich. Es gibt wirklich größere Probleme in der Welt. Permanent eschaufieren sich Menschen über irgendwelche Nichtigkeit und rotten sich mit vituellen Mistgabeln und Fackeln im Internet zusammen um irgendeine Sau durchs Dorf zu treiben. Ständig wird irgendwo eine Moralkeule herausgeholt und auf irgendetwas eingeschlafen.

Okay dann gehen wir das mal moralisch an. Man darf also keine Eier von intelligenten vom Aussterben bedrohten tierarten Essen. Sind weniger intelligente Lebewesen dann nicht so viel wert und der Verzehr ihre Eier ist dann in Ordnung? Oder ist auch der Verzehr von Eiern intelligenter Wesen in Ordnung solange die Spezies nicht bedroht ist? Sind Karnivoren generell böse? Oder nur wenn sie bedrohte Arten essen? Oder ist es nur verwerflich wenn man selbst intelligent ist und theoretisch die Möglichkeit hat sich anders zu entscheiden? Wer fragt eigentlich die Pflanzen? Immerhin sind sie per Definition auch Lebewesen. Wieso maßen wir uns an das Ei einer intelligenten Frosch Spezies über das Leben eines Salat-Kopfes zu stellen?

Dieses Fiktive Joda Baby hatte Hunger. Also hat es gegessen was verfügbar war. Sowie wahrscheinlich jede lebende Spezies es tun würde. Das Gehirn dieses kleinen Knilches ist ja offensichtlich noch nicht weit genug entwickelt gewesen die zusammenhänge zu verstehen warum es die Eier nicht essen darf.

Schlussendlich ist das ganze einfache fiktiver Nonsens und niemand wirklich zu Schaden gekommen. Und jeder der einen Internetzugang hat sollte sich überlegen ob er wirklich bei jeder Kleinigkeit die ihm nicht passt im Netz die große Moral Frage stellen und sich jedem shitstorm anschließen muss?


----------



## Edolan (20. November 2020)

Da hätte ich mich auch beinahe am Schnitzel verschluckt, zum Glück sind Schweine keine intelligente, schmerzempfindende Lebensform. </ironie>


----------



## Rabowke (20. November 2020)

MatthiasDammes schrieb:


> [...]Im Fall von Mandalorian kommt aber eben noch erschwerend hinzu, dass es sich um eine intelligente Spezies handelt und extra darauf hingewiesen wurde, dass diese Eier die letzten ihrer Art sind.
> Vor diesem Hintergrund fand ich die Darstellung des Kindes als nimmersatten Eierverspeiser auch etwas befremdlich.


... eben weil es ein Kind ist. 

Mein Kleiner meinte auch schon zu mir: "Papi, ich hab immer Hunger! ich möchte groß und stark werden um dann auf die Freiheitsstatue zu gehen!". O-Ton.

Unser Mops futtert auch den ganzen Tag, ist aber verdammt dünn ... d.h. ich kann das schon nach vollziehen & in der Folge legt die Dame ja dann nochmal eine Tonne Eier. Also bitte.


----------



## Lordex (20. November 2020)

Hab von Anfang an nicht verstanden was man an dem kleinen Mistvieh süß gefunden hat...


----------



## GorrestFump (20. November 2020)

Ach du meine Güte!!!
Als ob das Kind wusste was es da anstellt. 
Physisch und psychisch offensichtlich als Kleinkind aus einer fremden Kultur dargestellt,  das aus Hunger/Gefräßigkeit Eier nascht und nebenbei halt auch mal nen lebendigen Frosch verspeist. Das ist ja sowas von „böswillig“ und „verachtenswert“ von dieser fiktiven Figur.
Dem Internet ist mal wieder langweilig und braucht neue Aufreger zum mitmachen für alle. Jeder Möchtegern-Gutmensch plappert ohne nachzudenken nach („Genozid einer intelligenten Spezies“ - also bitte...) vor allem zu Gunsten der moralischen Selbstdarstellung.
Borni84 trifft’s auf den Punkt.


----------



## USA911 (20. November 2020)

Genozid? Gehts auch noch größer? Man sollte ganz schnell den Kuckuk und auch Elstern vor Gericht zerren wegen Genozid!


----------



## Basileukum (20. November 2020)

Naja, schaut halt aus wie ein dämonischer Gnom, früher hätten se den auf den Scheiterhaufen geworfen, heute muß man das abfeiern, so hat jeder seine Facon.


----------



## thegermanpolo (20. November 2020)

Liebes PC Games Team, ich empfehle den freien Mitarbeiter Andreas Bertits nicht mehr zu beschäftigen, denn er ist der Grund weshalb ich nach dem ersten Artikel auf dieser Webside nie wider hier einen lesen werde.

Zu behaupten "Fans finden Baby Yoda nicht mehr süß" und sich dann auf zwei Tweets zu stützen, wovon einer gelöscht wurde und der andere NICHT EIN LIKE weder ein re-tweet ht ist ja wohl die höhe.

Wobei beide verfasser zusammen nichteinmal eine reichweite von 200 Menschen haben.... Das ist mehr als lachhaft und zeigt, dass man sich echt einiges aus dem Ar*** ziehen kann um eine Schlagzeile zu haben.
Ich will mir erst gar nicht die anderen Artikel dieses Verfassers durchlesen, zieht echt den Ruf der Seite runter


----------



## thegermanpolo (20. November 2020)

Hier einer der zwei Quellen auf der sich der ganze Artikel stützt: https://twitter.com/gulam82/status/1325643296102895616
Ziemlich representativ bei der Anzahl an Likes und re-tweets..
(Stand 20.11.20, 18:04: 0 Likes, 0 Re-Tweets)


----------



## Leinad-Reign (20. November 2020)

Hust hust...
Hühnereier...husthust

Das ist doch nur wieder ein Ammi-Ding, die brauchen immerhin immer etwas um sich aufzuregen.
Morgen werden es gelbe Gummibäarchen sein, weil diese Asia-feindlich sind (china ist nicht glücklich darüber).
Ist schon eher bedenklich, wie diese "Aufregerkultur" in den USA versucht seltsame Maßstäbe zu setzen. Damit inzwischen auf "Unterhaltung darf nicht unterhalten" abzuzielen, halte ich für fragwürdig.
Ich habe mir die Folge mit einem Bekannten angesehen und wir beide fanden das lustig, wie klein Grünling die Eier ansah und verhapst hatte.
Genozid? Wer kommt auf soetwas? Er frisst keine ganze Spezies. Der Typ mit diesem Tweet hatte die Folge wohl nicht gesehen : D


----------



## Himbeerjochen (20. November 2020)

Amphibien, Reptilien und Eier sind offensichtlich die natürliche Nahrung dieser Spezies. Wo steht eigentlich das die "Yodas" die perfekte Lebensform sind und sich deren Verhalten an unseren Maßstäben misst?


----------



## Bullwey-M (20. November 2020)

Im Grunde ist allein der Titel Schwachsinn. Ich kenne niemanden der das Kind plötzlich und auf einmal nicht mehr süß findet. Bild Niveau


----------



## Cthulhoid (21. November 2020)

DIe Natur kann hart sein, wenn man nicht auf seinen Nachwuchs aufpasst und sich um ihn kümmert. Und jetzt regen sich die Fans darüber auf, dass KleinYoda paar Eier gegessen hat.
In einer Sci-Fi-Western-Märchen-Fantasy Serie.
Die ganzen Tötungsdelikte fallen den Menschen aber gar nicht auf.

Sind das dieselben Leute, die Grimms Märchen als stark jugendgefährdend einstufen würden? Oder ist das schon die verzogene Generation, die ne Macke bekommt, wenn man ein Kaninchen schlachtet anstatt vegan zu sein? 

Ich empfehle, diese Serie einfach nicht anzuschauen, wenn man moralisch einen Stock im Hintern hat. Schon gleich gar nicht mit Kindern. Dafür ist der Killcounter einfach zu hoch!


Zu einigen der anderen Kommentare:
Würde da mal ein Mod bitte eingreifen? Derartig toxische Postings passen nicht zu den Forenregeln. Ich weiss, man kann sich die Forenten nicht vorher aussuchen, da sind immer mal paar Schwachmaten dabei. Aber bei Verstössen, sollte man sie entfernen. Sonst lockt das noch mehr so Kandidaten an.


----------



## Rabowke (21. November 2020)

Cthulhoid schrieb:


> [...]Zu einigen der anderen Kommentare:
> Würde da mal ein Mod bitte eingreifen? Derartig toxische Postings passen nicht zu den Forenregeln. Ich weiss, man kann sich die Forenten nicht vorher aussuchen, da sind immer mal paar Schwachmaten dabei. Aber bei Verstössen, sollte man sie entfernen. Sonst lockt das noch mehr so Kandidaten an.


Ehrlich gesagt verstehe ich nicht warum hier der ganze Rotz nicht schon vorher gelöscht wurde ... ich war jetzt mal so frei und hab aufgeräumt.

Dieses Forum braucht weder SJW-Gelaber, noch irgendwelche Beleidigungen von Usern noch sich gegenseitig an die Gurgel springen weil ein Pups, Pardon dafür, quer sitzt.


----------



## Famicom (23. November 2020)

Ich Fand die Szene eigentlich ganz witzig .
Ist halt ein runnig Gag, Baby Yoda stopft sich alles rein. 
Nächste Folge Baby Yoda frisst den Klon von Sheev Palpatine.


----------



## OldShatterhand (23. November 2020)

Hab die Folgen jetzt gesehen, und die Rasse hat ja überlebt. Von den gefühlten 20 Eiern hat das Baby nur 2 oder 3 gefuttert, der Rest ist heil am Ziel angekommen und wurde gerettet. Was soll also der ganze Aufriss um eine (virtuelle!) Spezies und ein Kind, das nunmal das tut, was Kinder so tun?^^


----------



## Rabowke (23. November 2020)

LouisLoiselle schrieb:


> Hab die Folgen jetzt gesehen, und die Rasse hat ja überlebt. Von den gefühlten 20 Eiern hat das Baby nur 2 oder 3 gefuttert, der Rest ist heil am Ziel angekommen und wurde gerettet. Was soll also der ganze Aufriss um eine (virtuelle!) Spezies und ein Kind, das nunmal das tut, was Kinder so tun?^^


... es waren schon mehr, aber die Eier wurden beim Baden in der kuschligen Eishöhle wieder aufgefüllt und, im Gegensatz zu den wütenden Leuten auf Twitter, hat Mama Alien dem Yoda verziehen und sie sind bzw. wurden allerbeste dickste Freunde!


----------



## LOX-TT (23. November 2020)

ob "Klein-Yoda" wohl weiter fleißig in der Höhle heimlich genascht hätte, wenn die Spinnen nicht aufgetaucht wären?


----------



## Derjeniche (23. November 2020)

Oh nein ein fiktiver Aliencharakter frisst fiktive Eier einer fiktiven intelligenten Alienrasse.

Schlimm sowas, gleich mal auf Twitter meine außerordentliche Empörung kund tun, denn sicherlich ist diese für viele Menschen überaus relevant.


----------



## UthaSnake (24. November 2020)

Gott sei Dank können wir solche Schwachsinnigkeiten zu unseren "Problemen" machen. Scheint uns ja doch ganz gut zu gehen...


----------



## knarfe1000 (24. November 2020)

First World Problems


----------



## Minospath1 (26. November 2020)

Und wer sagt das wir ihn nicht mehr niedlich finden?

Also meine Frau und ich, haben uns köstlich amüsiert bei der Folge.. .

Mal davon abgesehen, dass Baby Joda schön öfters komische Dinge gebracht hat, war das nicht schlimmer...


----------

